# Chopping Board - NEC Show



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't believe it - but we went to the Boat, Caravan & Outdoor show today (don't understand the title as there were more motorhomes than anything there) but mentioned to the manager of Burstner that we were unable to get hold of a chopping board - and after hearing our hardluck story (new gearbox, faulty alde heating system, fault with the dometic fridge/freezer) he promptly went and got us a chopping board. I am over the moon plus we do love the van despite it's faults (that were).

Chris and Graham


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*Burstner*

Hi

we bought a new elegance 710i in July last year. We also have a lot of faults. Fridge catches etc. After 11 months we are hoping to get them fixed!
How long did it take to get yours dones?


----------

